# Spec V engine What trans?



## noddaz (Apr 4, 2004)

Is there any manual transmission that will mount behind a Spec V engine to be able to install the engine in a rear wheel drive car?
(Or truck for that matter...Ummmm, a Spec V D21.....)
Scott


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you can pay a GOOD shop to make an adapter plate you could use a 240sx tranny, but as far as I know, there is none available in the US.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

there will be soon. The new Frontier is coming with the QR25DE as the base engine. I wonder who will be the first to do a swap into something like an s13?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

das280zx said:


> there will be soon. The new Frontier is coming with the QR25DE as the base engine. I wonder who will be the first to do a swap into something like an s13?



A QR into an S13? I hope I never get to see that day. Enough said.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Harris said:


> A QR into an S13? I hope I never get to see that day. Enough said.


you aren't kidding, that's got to be the dumbest idea for a swap when there are 2 incredbily better alternatives so much more easily available.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

What? You don't know jack if you are dissing the QR. Don't diss it unless you have driven a car powered by one. Blows the KA24DE away. Get your stuff straight.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

das280zx said:


> What? You don't know jack if you are dissing the QR. Don't diss it unless you have driven a car powered by one. Blows the KA24DE away. Get your stuff straight.



uh huh, sure does blow the KA24 away. But we're thinking SR20DET and RB series.

SR20DET>QR25. SR20VE>QR25. RB series>QR25.

plenty of cheaper, better options than the QR25.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oh, and yes, I know the regular VE wasn't in a RWD car. Doesn't matter, it's still better than the QR25.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

prove it. How is the sr better than the qr25? Details man. How is the RB series better. The RB barely fits in an S13 and weighs as much as a V8. SR20DET was never avail in the US, same for SR20VE both are no longer produced. Both cannot possibly have the low end of a QR25. As good as the Spec V sentra does in autoX, I would say it is no joke. Get used to it too cause the SR isn't coming back.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

das280zx said:


> prove it. How is the sr better than the qr25? Details man. How is the RB series better. The RB barely fits in an S13 and weighs as much as a V8. SR20DET was never avail in the US, same for SR20VE both are no longer produced. Both cannot possibly have the low end of a QR25. As good as the Spec V sentra does in autoX, I would say it is no joke. Get used to it too cause the SR isn't coming back.


Hehe...ahh, such love.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

das280zx said:


> prove it. How is the sr better than the qr25? Details man. How is the RB series better. The RB barely fits in an S13 and weighs as much as a V8. SR20DET was never avail in the US, same for SR20VE both are no longer produced. Both cannot possibly have the low end of a QR25. As good as the Spec V sentra does in autoX, I would say it is no joke. Get used to it too cause the SR isn't coming back.



Stock vs stock, a VE or DET would wipe the floor with a QR. QR25 connecting rods and pistons are weak. From what I've been told as well, QR can't rev above 7100 without hitting some major crank harmonic issues. Also, it's an open deck block, and chances are likely it's a bit less strong than the SR20 block.

Try and get 500whp out of a stock internal, stock block QR25 and tell me how far you get.

besides, you'd be asinine to swap an OBD1 engine out and an obd2 engine in


----------



## noddaz (Apr 4, 2004)

So much for finding an existing rwd style trans to go behind a Spec v...
*sigh*


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

das280zx said:


> What? You don't know jack if you are dissing the QR. Don't diss it unless you have driven a car powered by one. Blows the KA24DE away. Get your stuff straight.


The QR is GARBAGE. I finally got the opportunity to see one apart the other month. It's no wonder Andreas Miko hates them.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

das280zx said:


> How is the RB series better. The RB barely fits in an S13 and weighs as much as a V8. SR20DET was never avail in the US, same for SR20VE both are no longer produced. Both cannot possibly have the low end of a QR25. As good as the Spec V sentra does in autoX, I would say it is no joke. Get used to it too cause the SR isn't coming back.


The RB series is Nissan's masterpiece. It's one of the smoothest inline 6's known to man, revs to the heavens, is actually pretty light for what it is, and has what morepower2 calls a "bombproof bottom end". It isn't just the super-high tech drivetrain that made the Skyline GTR a success. The engine is an amazing piece of work. No, it doesn't belong in a small platform like the Sentra, or even the 240, but like the Toyota 1JZ, it's an inline 6 done right.

No, the SR isn't coming back. It's an unfortunate fact and it's one of the many reasons I've already decided that my next car will not be a Nissan.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

These QR boys are interesting. Thanks for doing my flame-job for me, chimmike and Reverm.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Harris said:


> These QR boys are interesting. Thanks for doing my flame-job for me, chimmike and Reverm.



And with that, this thread is byebye!

*alright, due to popular demand by another moderator, this will be re-opened for a rebuttal from the QR sackrider.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

noddaz said:


> So much for finding an existing rwd style trans to go behind a Spec v...
> *sigh*



yea no one answered his question... why does every question on a QR, get the answer, QR's suck... he didnt ask your opinion, he asked a straightforward question... i dont think he asked what engine is better... why must people always shove thier opinions on everyone??? if you can answer his question, fine, if not, shut the hell up and be quiet...

i could understand if he was wondering what engine to use and why, and someone volenteered the QR and you weere disputing that claim, but he didnt, he asked a question about a tranny...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Is there any manual transmission that will mount behind a Spec V engine to be able to install the engine in a rear wheel drive car?
> (Or truck for that matter...Ummmm, a Spec V D21.....)
> Scott



I've heard of a guy making an adaptor plate to make the Spec V tranny work on an SR20... maybe the RWD SR20DET's tranny can also be adapted to work with the QR...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> yea no one answered his question...


So you don't have an answer? Chimmike and das280zx did. Pipe down then.  

Here's my addition to what they've said: There is a guy I know in Japan trying to get a QR20 to work with a transmission out of a Silvia Q's. He's still working on getting the adapter right and making sure the front end is properly balanced though. I'll let you know if he succeeds.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

When talking of the B-chassis cars, the 6-spd QR tranny will bolt up fine on a B15. The B13 and B14 chassis seem to be incompatible with the QR tranny as far as I know.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> yea no one answered his question... ..



what do you call this junior?



chimmike said:


> if you can pay a GOOD shop to make an adapter plate you could use a 240sx tranny, but as far as I know, there is none available in the US.



Next time, get off your QR, stop sackriding it and defending it because you own it. Nobody cares. What we're saying is the TRUTH.

now this thread is over.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

James said:


> I've heard of a guy making an adaptor plate to make the Spec V tranny work on an SR20... maybe the RWD SR20DET's tranny can also be adapted to work with the QR...



problem is, it'll require a whole new intake manifold to face the engine correctly in a rwd car, and probably a whole lot of other work......lot of pain in the ass work for an engine not entirely worth swapping.


----------

